# PC Games Hardware und Asus verlosen Cebit-Freikarten



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware und Asus verlosen Cebit-Freikarten gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware und Asus verlosen Cebit-Freikarten


----------



## SagaatHome (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich dafür, weil ich noch bisher noch nicht auf der Cebit war. Außerdem interessiere ich mich sehr für die aktuellen Trends und Neuerungen.


----------



## Nobbis (13. Februar 2009)

Hier ich ich ich ... warum? Weil ich der Erste bin 

Edit: Oh neeeeeeiiiiin, alles kaputt ... na dann vieleicht weil ich der Zweite bin ?????!!!!!


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

Ich war letztes Jahr auf der Cebit, dummerweise wohne ich etwas weiter weg. Die Spritkosten sprengten das Limit. Deswegen bewerbe ich mich hier, um wenigstens das Geld für die Karten zu sparen.

PS

Bei Bedarf kann ich euch noch weiter auf der CEBIT unterstützen, als nur die Augen offen zu halten.


----------



## asus1889 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte zur Cebit, weil ich noch nie auf der Cebit war und neue Computerhardware hautnah erleben und mich über Neuerungen informieren möchte.


----------



## rockyko (13. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte zur cebit weil ich noch nie auf einer solchen messe gewesen bin und ich mich tierisch dafür interessiere^^



Außerdem ist für mich als Fachinformatiker wichtig immer auf dem neuesten stand zu sein^^


----------



## PsychoDad (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich bewerbe mich für die CeBit-Karten, weil ich mich für die Technik  und die süßen Mädels interessiere !!!

MfG


----------



## Azzzu (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich bewerbe mich dafür weil ich schon seit Jahren auf eine große Computer Messe will. Ich interessiere mich für alles rund um den Computer, sei es Hardware;Software, einfach alles. Ich verfolge auch täglich eure News auf der Seite und finde sie meistens sehr interessant.


MfG Azzzu

PS: Ich hoffe ich bin ein Ausgewählter.


----------



## zeroz (13. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte zur CeBit, weil ich erstens noch nie in Hannover war, noch nie auf der CeBit, noch nie außerhalb Rheinland-Pfalz. Außerdem würden mich schon die neusten Trends und Highlights der CeBit Hardwarewelt interessieren. Es wäre was neues, sowas Live zusehen, hautnah dabei zusein .

Natürlich werde ich ich auch berichten... sollte ich einer der glücklichen 50 sein .

Ich will zur CeBit....

Wäre klasse und würde mich riesig freuen, Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und drücke jedem von uns die Daumen.

Grüße Oz


----------



## Gobbers (13. Februar 2009)

Wozu sich bei euch scheinheilig einschleimen? wenns die karten eh umsonst gibt?

Kostenlose CEBIT 2009 Karten *UPDATE* at myDealZ.de

gibt fast täglich einen neuen code, hab auch schon 3 freikarten und das alles ohne diese "ich will dahin weil..." kacke


----------



## PyRoo (13. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls für die Karten. 

Ich habe jedes Jahr die Games Convention in Leipzig vorgezogen. Da ich aber dieses Jahr auf keinen Fall nach Köln fahren werde, wollte ich mit meinem Bruder erstmals auf die Cebit. Ich habe diese noch nie besucht und wollte mir dieses Jahr mal ein Bild davon machen.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich das Asus Rampage Formula X48 Mainboard besitze  *schleimschleim*


----------



## yassin2605 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch nie irgendeine Computermesse besucht aber oft davon gehört.Deswegen würde ich gerne mal zur Cebit fahren


----------



## Cleenz (13. Februar 2009)

10 Gründe warum ich auf jeden Fall die Freikarten bekommen sollte:

1. Ich noch unter den ersten 50 Bewerbern bin 
2. Ich absolut Technik begeistert und fasziniert bin
3. Weil ich es trotzdem noch nie geschafft habe auf die Cebit zu fahren
4. Weil ich es mir immer vornehme hinzufahren, es dann aber doch nie mache - eine Freikarte wäre da schon eine starke Motivation und ich würde dann auf jeden Fall hinfahren
5. Weil ich gerade schon eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden habe
6. Weil ich auf jeden Fall auch einen Bericht darüber verfassen würde
7. Weil ich allen erzählen würde wie toll PCGHW ist
8. Weil ich Asus mag und auch auch ein paar Produkte von denen habe
9. Weil ich mich am Stand für die Freikarten auch persönlich bedanken würde
10. Weil mein Dank der PCGHW für immer und ewig zu Füßen schleichen würde und vielleicht kann der sogar auch einfach Azubi Tätigkeiten übernehmen wie Kaffee kochen. Dafür kann ich allerdings nicht garantieren 

Hoffe ich habe euch überzeugt!

PS: Mir ist gerade noch ein toller Grund eingefallen:

11. Weil ich ein armer Student bin und das mein Monatsbudget stark entlasten würde und ich, wenn ich die Freikarten nicht bekomme, mindestens eine Woche nichts zu essen kaufen kann um das Geld für die Karte zusammenzusparen!


----------



## Heroman_overall (13. Februar 2009)

Man muss nur mal bei Google in die Suchzeile eingeben "Freikarten für Cebit" und man bekommt jede menge seiten wo man sich die Karten Ausdrucken kann. Diese Gewinnspiele aber auch immer


----------



## Grav3 (13. Februar 2009)

Freikarte für Cebit. Perfekt... *daumen drück*


----------



## schweeen (13. Februar 2009)

Ha...warum grade ICH?...weil ich einfach jeden Cent der 38€ wert bin!!!....is einleuchtend oder?

THX


----------



## Last-Survivor (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab schon eine Karte würde aber gern noch einen Freund mitnehmen und möchte deswegen noch eine Karte


----------



## martin-schulz1 (13. Februar 2009)

Naja Warum grade ich? Weil meine Frau alleine hinfahren will und mich zuhause lassen will, Ich möchte gerne mit Firmen über neue Hardware zu meinen Hing End Game PC sprechen und anregungen holen, und vieleicht auch den Herstellen Ideeen von Spielern vermitteln.


----------



## elakeduck (13. Februar 2009)

ich will zur CeBit weil ich ganz einfach noch nie auf dieser Messe war und es sicherlich interessant ist.


----------



## martin-schulz1 (13. Februar 2009)

Weiterhin würde Ich gerne das Team vom PC Games HW gerne mal prsönlich kennen lernen.


----------



## Brzeczek (13. Februar 2009)

Ich habe eine Karte umsonst von der Cebit bekommen  sogar nach Hause geschickt  voll Cool von dehnen


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würd gern zur CeBit, weil ich da Geburtstag hab.


----------



## T-MAXX (13. Februar 2009)

Die Cebit stellt für mich den technischen Fortschritt dar, der in dem vergangenen Jahr vorangetrieben wurde. Auf der Cebit lernt man immer viele neue Dinge kennen und der Spaßfaktor beim Bewundern der vielen Stände lässt Herzen höher schlagen.


----------



## PANsVoice (13. Februar 2009)

Der Hauptgrund warum ich gerne auf die CeBIT möchte ist, dass die Brieffreundin meiner Frau zufällig in der Nähe von Hannover wohnt und vor drei Wochen ein Kind bekommen hat. Da wir Mitten in Niederbayern wohnen würde sich das - schon rein entfernungstechnisch - ideal kombinieren. Zuerst CeBIT-Besuch, dann Baby-Besuch. Mit einer Freikarte wäre das natürlich ein Anreiz mehr, diese Strecke auf sich zu nehmen.

Die weiteren Gründe, warum ich eine Karte gewinnen sollte, unterscheiden sich leider nicht allzusehr von Anderen:
- Ich war noch nie auf der CeBIT
- Ich bin PCGH-Abonnent und habe noch nie beim Gewinnspiel gewonnen
- Auch meine Frau soll etwas von aktuellen Technik-Trends und Neuheiten mitbekommen
- Weil ich gerne das PCGH-Team kennenlernen möchte (soweit am Wochenende noch vertreten )
- Weil ich mir in den nächsten Monaten eine Stereoanlage, einen HTPC, einen LCD und ein neues Handy zulegen möchte und die CeBIT für Anregungen und als Entscheidungshilfe dienen soll.


Ich hoffe, ich habe gute Gründe aufgeführt.

Schöne Grüße
PANsVoice


----------



## Jami (13. Februar 2009)

Wär echt schön da hinzufahrn. Ich hatte das dieses Jahr eigentlich vor, leider magelt es mir an Geld.


----------



## grafagoggel (13. Februar 2009)

Ich muss zur Cebit da ich noch nie dort war und jedes Jahr neidisch alle möglichen Berichte durchlese um wirklich alles mitzubekommen.


----------



## azzaka (13. Februar 2009)

hi,
ich würde gerne zu Cebit da ich da schon immer hin wollte.Weil ich mich auf der Cebit mit den neusten Trends informieren möchte.Da ich noch auf so einer Messe war.Da ich mir in nächster Zeit ein neune PC und eine neues Handy kaufen möchte.Daher möchte ich mir auf der Cebit die neues Sachen angucken.

Da gerne auch mit dem Leuten von einzelnen Ständen reden würde um mich auszutauschen.

Weil auf der Messe ein großen Auswahl von Produkten ist die ich noch nicht kenne und gerne mal die Produkte in real sehen würde.


Schönen Grüß 

azzaka


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne die Karten gewinnen, weil ich die Cebit sehr mag, aber mir der Eintritt für einen Tag viel zu teuer ist. Bericht würde so oder so geschrieben werden. Ist doch ehrensache!


----------



## darkviruz (13. Februar 2009)

Würde soooo gerne mal zur Cebit.

Bin Technik begeistert von klein an.

Möchte unbedingt dort hin um mit den Leuten, die hinter den Produkten stehen, zu reden.

Auch würde ich gerne mal die Redaktion der PCGH treffen.


----------



## Brzeczek (13. Februar 2009)

*Wie wäre es mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft ? Ich komme aus Alpen (Wesel)  *


----------



## nDivia (13. Februar 2009)

Will auch mal unbedingt auf die CeBIT!



PCGH-System schrieb:


> Nennen Sie uns in der Kommentarfunktion, warum ausgerechnet Sie zur Cebit wollen.


Nun ja, vllt weil ich noch nie da war und zu faul bin, mir die Karten anderweitig zu besorgen?!
Da kommt mir diese Verlosung grad recht! 

PS:
Der Text is in rot gehalten, damit ich im Wust der ganzen Kommentare auch ned untergeh!


----------



## Matze211 (13. Februar 2009)

Weil ich da hin will und noch nie da war.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## big-cori (13. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte so einige Hersteller löchern.
Außerdem will ich endlich mal nen Blick auf OLED-Bildschirme werfen.
Ich will nach Hanover!


----------



## Azrael Gamer (13. Februar 2009)

Ich will da hin, weil ich noch nie da war und mein Vater auch gerne mitmöchte und ich ihm von daher einen Gefallen tun möchte. Zudem hat er diesen Sonntag erst Geburtstag  Vielleicht is das ja ein nettes Geschenk für ihn


----------



## Player007 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich war, wie viele andere auch, noch nie auf der Cebit.
Außerdem interessiere ich mich für den gesammten IT Bereich.
Würde mich sehr freuen 

Vielen Dank
Gruß


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gern zur Cebit fahren weil ich das schon lange vorhatte, ich mir mal die neuestens Trends ganz aus der Nähe anschauen will, die PCGH-Redakteure mal live voll in Aktion sehen will und ich auch mal mit dem Zug durchs Land reisen will.
Nen Bericht darüber schreiben hat auch mal was.


----------



## KennyKiller (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde auch mal gern auf die Cebit, vorallem weil ich mal wissen will was es da so alles gibt. Es ist bestimmt witzig die neusten Trends anzuschauen und auszuprobieren.


----------



## roadgecko (13. Februar 2009)

Ich selbst bin junge 16 Jahre alt und ambitionierter Multimedia und Technikfan.
Da ich mich stets über die neusten Trends in sachen Elektronik informiere und interessiere liegt es nahe, das ich mir auf der diesjährigen Cebit in Hannover selbst ein Bild von den neusten, innovativsten und spannensten Ideen machen möchte.

Letztes Jahr habe ich den über 450km lange Strecke von Bochum nach Leipzig aufmich genommen, "nur" um die Games Convention zu besuchen.

Nun möchte ich auch erstmals zur Cebit 2009 fahren und nutze diese Gelegenheit, die Karten zu gewinnen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen Fabian "roadgecko"


----------



## kmindi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne zur Cebit gehen, weil ich schonmal dort war und jetzt gerne aktuelle Entwicklungen dort live erleben kann.


----------



## MewtoX (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich hätte gerne 2 Karten gehabt, eine für meinen Bekannten und eine für mich. Der Grund ist recht einfach zu erklären, beide sind wir hier registriert (der andere V8Actros). Wir spielen schon seit Jahren Games zusammen Online und quatschen im TS, aber noch nie haben wir uns getroffen... (mit anderen Worten keiner weiss wirklich wie der andere ausschaut ^^)
5 Jahre ist das sicherlich schon her. Letzte Cebit sollte es dann soweit sein, kurz vor knapp hab ich allerdings keine Karte mehr bekommen, und mein Kollege hatte dann leider keine Zeit mehr. So schieben wir das Jahr für Jahr vor uns her, das gemeinsame Treffen... Ende letzten Jahres haben wir noch darüber gesprochen ob das vielleicht dieses Jahr klappen könnte, wäre cool wenn ihr da vielleicht bissl anschieben könntet mit 2 Kärtchen 

Mfg.


----------



## Zoon (13. Februar 2009)

Hm warum ich da hin will:

- Die neuesten Trends live sehen, könnte mir mal ein paar MultiGPU System anschauen ob meine Augen mikrorucklerempfindlich sind oder nicht.
- Bringt Ati die 49xxx oder nicht ?!?
- Hatte die letzten 2 Jahre ausgelassen
- PCGH Stand besuchen 
- Wenn Silverstone das Raven da austellt guck ich mir das auch mal intensiv an.
- evtl fahr ich am letzten Tag hin wenn vorallem die Asiaten nicht mehr so viel nachhause nehmen wollen und Hardware verhökern 
- Den guten Modellautoshop bei der Souvenirmeile besuchen (mal so als Tip)


----------



## Junkie2003 (13. Februar 2009)

Moin, ich möchte dahin weil:

ich die Redakteure meiner Lieblingszeitung live treffen möchte
und weil ich ein Freak bin  und die neuste Hardeware bestaunen will
und die wunden Füße die es umsonst dazu giebt will ich auch!^^


----------



## Pffzzhh! (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich hätte gerne 2 Karten für den letzten Tag. Die Zweite ist für meine Freundin, da Sie immer etwas mutiger als ich nach Werbegeschenken fragt 

Und am letzten Tag ist wichtig, da ich so die Chance bekomme, sonst für mich unerschwingliche Hardware kaufen zu können ...


----------



## Micardware (13. Februar 2009)

Hey, würde auch gern mit mit meiner Freundin zur Cebit fahren. Es wäre ein gelungener Wochenendausflug mit einem interessanten Einblick in die Welt der Technik. Da ich seit meiner Kindheit sehr technikversiert bin und meine Freundin von eurer Pcgh-Kompetenz überzeugen möchte würde ich mich sehr über eine Berücksichtigung freuen. Danke im Voraus, denn ihr würdet mir einen großen Traum erfüllen.


----------



## ManiaC (13. Februar 2009)

Hey.

Ich würde gerne zur diesjährigen CeBit, da ich für die vom letzten Jahr eine Karte hatte, die aber leider immernoch "jungrfäulich" bei mir im Regal steht da ich kurzfristig noch was dazwischen gekriegt habe und dann leider nicht hin konnte. 

Deswegen wäre es super wenigstens dieses Jahr hinzukönnen.

Würde mich echt freuen 

Grüße, ManiaC


----------



## maaaaatze (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich für eine Karte da wir von er Schule aus eine Exkursion machen und wir um 1Uhr hier abfahren werden, und da wäre es umso besser wenn man nicht noch so eine Teure Karte am Messegelände kaufen muss.


----------



## JAG-7 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin ein regelmäßiger Besucher der CeBit. Und hole mir immer gerne Anregungen und Ideen für meine geplanten Hard- und Software Anschaffungen. Weil ich den persönlichen Kontakt im Gespräch mit den Aussteller sehr entscheidend für mich empfinde, um mich für ein Produkt zu entscheiden, würde ich gerne auch dieses Jahr wieder zur CeBit fahren. Und in der momentan angespannten Wirtschaftslage, wären 2 Freikarten, der letzte Ruck um die Abreise nach Hannover anzutreten.


----------



## bernipichla (13. Februar 2009)

Für mich wäre es ein Traum zur Cebit zu fahren, ich komme aus Österreich und müsste mit dem auto 8 stunden ca anreisen, oder mit dem zug 120 euro ca zahlen, da wäre es perfekt freikarten zu bekommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne ein Ticket gewinnen, da
1.:Ich noch nie auf der Cebit war.
2.:Ich die PCGH-Redakteure gerne einmal persönlich kennenlernen möchte.
3.:Ich als Schüler nur begrenzt Geld habe und ich sowieso schon am Sparen bin und das Ticket mein Taschengeld für diesen Monat sprengen würde.
4.:Ich gerne einige aus dem Forum mal näher kennenlernen möchte, die ich so schon als Freunde habe hier im Forum.
5.:Ich mir bald einen neuen PC kaufen möchte und so eine Messe mit vielen neuen Produkten würde da bestimmt schon einige Anregungen bringen und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Gewinn.
6.:Ich mein Wissen über Hardware und IT so ausbauen könnte, was meinem Interesse voll entspricht
7.:Ich würde sofort nach meinem Tag auf der Cebit einen Bericht vefassen mit vielen Bildern und Eindrücken

Es grüßt mit vollen Erwartungen Bloemfontein


----------



## CCJosh (13. Februar 2009)

Ich will zur Cebit weil ich noch nie dort war, als Schueler fast kein Geld hab,Neues Hard- und Software testen will  und meinen Vater überzeugen will das ich einen neuen pc krieg


----------



## laubenboss (13. Februar 2009)

WEIL...WEIL...WEIL...WEIL...WEIL...WEIL...
Warum sollte man(n) oder Frau eigentlich nicht hin und ich sowieso!!
Aber das liebe, liebe Geld!!
Würde mich echt über ne Karte freun!!
Heul, schlucchzzzzz, bauchmiezeln


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2009)

martin-schulz1 schrieb:


> Naja Warum grade ich? Weil meine Frau alleine hinfahren will und mich zuhause lassen will, Ich möchte gerne mit Firmen über neue Hardware zu meinen Hing End Game PC sprechen und anregungen holen, und vieleicht auch den Herstellen Ideeen von Spielern vermitteln.


 



den da oben ein ticket geben bitte


----------



## hawk89ger (13. Februar 2009)

Bin ein armer Schüler und wollte letztes Jahr schon zur Cebit. Leider ist etwas dazwischengekommen...
WÜrdde gern dieses Jahr dahin. Würd mich fereuen über eine Freikarte dahin.
Bin total vernarrt in Technik und die neuesten Trends, von daher wäre das sicher auch eine schöne Erfahrung auf so einer Messe.
War auch noch nie da, wegen der Entfernung und dem Preis.

MfG hawk89ger


----------



## Zeph4r (14. Februar 2009)

Nee ne geht das gewinsel wieder los hier
Also wenn eine Karte da ist für mich nehme ich sie


----------



## Henri16 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich würde es auch seeehr toll finden, wenn ich auch so eine teure Cebit Karte bekommen würde  alleine schon deswegen, damit ich den langen Anfahrtsweg nicht bezahlen brauche


----------



## david16 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne zur Cebit, weil ich endlich mal wieder auf eine Austellung möchte.
Die letzte Messe auf der ich war ist schon ziemlich lange her(Expo2000).


----------



## Sp3cht (14. Februar 2009)

Ich würde die Karten für die CEBIT 2009 gewinnen, weil ich aus Wien komme und noch nie dort war. danke


----------



## codeRocker (14. Februar 2009)

Hey Zusammen,

warum ich gerne dahin möchte? Eigebtlich ganz einfach. Ich bin halt Schüler und habe nicht so viel Geld und da ich so Technik begeistert bin wollte ich schon immer zur CeBIT, aber es ging nie, auch wirklich nie.
Ich glaube ich könnte viele dinge über das Programmieren lernen und über Hardware. Naja vielleicht habe ich ja dieses Jahr Glück.


----------



## MaRk_SmIDl (14. Februar 2009)

Ich als Schüler an einer Informatik Schule interessiere mich halt für die neuste Technik. Bis jetzt ware ich noch nie auf der CeBit aber wenn man die ganzen Berichte von den Leuten liest wird man richtig neidisch.
Ich würde natürlich Fotos von der CeBit machen und dazu einen Text verfassen den ich dann im Forum veröffentlichen werde damit die Leser auf einen Vorgeschmack kommen und selbst hinfahren wollen.

MfG 
MaRk_SmIDl


----------



## pixelflair (14. Februar 2009)

Warum ich unbedingt zur Cebit MUSS?  Ganz einfach, bin seit Jahren Technikinteressiert und da ich nun seit Oktober ne Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera besitzte , würde ich die Chance nutzen und Fotos von den Trends zu machen. Außerdem würde ich so die Chance haben mit vielen Firmen zu reden und auch alte Bekannte wieder zu sehen.


----------



## funix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich war bist jetzt nur einmal vor Jahren auf der Cebit und wohne nun ewig weit weg, weshalb die anreise nicht sehr einfach ist. Ausserdem bin ich sehr Hardware/Technik-begeistert und würde mich freuen nicht nur von den neusten Errungenschaften zu lesen sondern sie auch zu sehen oder anfassen zu können.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Karte für die CEBIT 2009 da meine Freunde eine haben und ich mir wegen der hohen Fartkosten keine leisten kann


----------



## Ghostdok3 (14. Februar 2009)

wahr mal vor über 5 bis 8 jahren da weis nicht mehr wann und würde gerne mal wieder hin


----------



## Lindt (15. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gere zur Cebit weil ich dann einem Kumpel ein überraschung machen könnte. Ausserdem war ich noch nie dort und würde es gerne selbst mal erleben.


----------



## Deneb86 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo allen zusammen 

Ich würde gerne eine Freikarte für die Cebit gewinnen, weil durch meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker die Messe wie die Faust aufs Auge passt 
38 Euro (bzw. ermäßigt) sind für einen Azubi nicht ohne und die Anfahrt muss halt auch noch finanziert werden -.-
War letztes Jahr schon einmal da und fand die Messe wirklich GROßartig - hatte damals ebenfalls eine Freikarte gewonnen, weil ich unter chronischem Geldmangel leide (wer kennt das nicht  )

LG Micha


----------



## x2K (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie gelegenheit die Cebit zu besuchen =(
Im letzten Jahr hab ich mir zwar eine Karte  zulegen wollen binn aber krank geworden. Villeicht hab ich ja mal glück und schaffe es dieses Jahr dort hin.


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne die Freikarte haben wollen, da ich mich sehr für Hardware interresiere und wissen möchte, was alles in Zukunft neues kommt. 

Dazu würde ich in gewohnter Qualität ein Bericht schreiben und mit vielen Fotos, meinen Aufenthalt dokumentieren. 

Weiterhin könnte ich mir einen Überblick, über ewentuell anfragbare Testmuster verschaffen und damit meinen Bereich weiter abdecken. 

Das Geld reicht leider nur für die Spritkosten.....

MFG


----------



## mMn (16. Februar 2009)

Wieso ich mich bewerbe? 

Es würde mich, als ASUS Fan, riesig freuen eine Karte von ASUS zu erhalten, die würde ich eingerahmen und an der Wand aufgehängen!
(natürlich nach der Cebit)
Zudem soll die Cebit doch nicht ohne mich stattfinden, dies darf nicht passieren.


----------



## Müscher (16. Februar 2009)

Wieso möchte ich eine Karte von euch?

Weil ich letztes Jahr schon so eine Karte und die dazugehörige Fahrt (mit der Bahn) erworben habe, um dann eine Woche vorher die Information zu bekommen, dass ich einen wichtigen Termin habe (Bewerbung, aus der leider nix geworden ist).

Anstatt meiner selbst ist dann ein Freund von mir gefahren, aber auf den Kosten der Karte bin ich leider sitzen geblieben.  (lieber fährt er, als gar keiner)

Deshalb bitte ich euch, gebt mir eine zweite Chance, diesmal klappt's auf jeden Fall.

MfG Müscher


----------



## plex (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich war bereits einmal auf der Cebit, allerdings liegt das einige Jahre zurück . Ich interessiere mich einfach für Technik und Innovationen. Vor allem Interessieren mich die E-Sport Veranstaltungen die ich als absoluter FAN auf jeden Fall besuchen werde.

Grüße


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte gerne zur Cebit, weil es sozusagen vor meiner Haustür liegt und ich mich sehr für neuerscheinungen interessiere. 
Ich wäre so oder so mit Digicam und Notebook bewaffnet durch die Messehallen marschiert um hier im Newssegment zu Posten. dadurch hätte ich ja eigendlich die Teilnahmebedingung schon erfüllt .
Ich hoffe ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die ihr auserwählt .


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (18. Februar 2009)

Thread closed. Die Gewinner werden in den kommenden Tagen persönlich benachrichtigt.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...verlosen-Cebit-Freikarten/PCGH-Webseite/News/

Edit: Thread wieder geöffnet. Den Gewinnern wünschen wir viel Spaß auf der Cebit.


----------



## Dude (21. Februar 2009)

too late


----------



## locojens (21. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Thread closed. Die Gewinner werden in den kommenden Tagen persönlich benachrichtigt.
> 
> PC Games Hardware und Asus verlosen Cebit-Freikarten - Cebit, Freikarten, PC Games Hardware, Asus
> 
> Edit: Thread wieder geöffnet. Den Gewinnern wünschen wir viel Spaß auf der Cebit.





Danke das es nun ein Ende hat. Ich konnte leider nicht teilnehmen da ich es dieses Jahr nicht schaffe die Messe zu besuchen.


----------



## Jami (22. Februar 2009)

Woohoo! Ich hab ne Karte gewonnen! Ich kann doch noch hin  Ichliebe euch alle 
Und Andreas Link ganz besonders. Und Henner und Thilo. UNd Asus


----------



## Zeph4r (22. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr auf der Cebit, dummerweise wohne ich etwas weiter weg. Die Spritkosten sprengten das Limit. Deswegen bewerbe ich mich hier, um wenigstens das Geld für die Karten zu sparen.
> 
> PS
> 
> Bei Bedarf kann ich euch noch weiter auf der CEBIT unterstützen, als nur die Augen offen zu halten.



Aha vielleicht kann man ja auch eine fahrgemeinschaft Gründen
Also ich Fahre auf jeden Fall dorthin.
Werde das dann auf jeden Fall Samstag machen Wegen Arbeit.
Wenn also Jemand lust hat mit zukommen
p.s. Auto Fährt auf LPG Gas
Komme aus Witten Ruhrgebiet nähe Dortmund


----------



## Zeph4r (22. Februar 2009)

Danke an das Team 
Habe mich mächtig Gefreut


----------



## Pffzzhh! (22. Februar 2009)

Auch gewonnen!

Vielen Dank an die Redaktion!


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2009)

Ich liebe euch. danke viel mals für diesen super gewinn


----------



## T-MAXX (22. Februar 2009)

Auch ich habe gewonnen und möchte meinen größten Dank an die gesamte Redaktion aussprechen.


----------



## Grav3 (22. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Cebit-Karte  
btw: Ist die PCGH-Crew auch am Dienstag vertreten?? Kann nämlich nur DI + SO .... *hmpf*


----------



## Azrael Gamer (22. Februar 2009)

Danke, Danke, Danke, Danke           Vieeeeeeelen dank, das ich von euch ein Ticket bekommen habe


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

Zeph4r schrieb:


> Aha vielleicht kann man ja auch eine fahrgemeinschaft Gründen
> Also ich Fahre auf jeden Fall dorthin.
> Werde das dann auf jeden Fall Samstag machen Wegen Arbeit.
> Wenn also Jemand lust hat mit zukommen
> ...



Ich komme aus Bochum, sind nur 10-15 AutoMin entfernt.

Man kann ja ein PCGH-Treffen organisieren


----------



## PANsVoice (22. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für das Ticket!

Ist auch am Sonntag noch jemand von PCGH auf der Messe vertreten?
Ich werde es aufgrund Arbeit und der Entfernung voraussichtlich erst am Sonntag schaffen.

PANsVoice


----------



## T-MAXX (22. Februar 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Man kann ja ein PCGH-Treffen organisieren


Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch am Dienstag da sein. Wäre schön, wenn man sich über den Weg läuft.


----------



## rabensang (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch eine Bekommen. Danke PCGH

Kommt wer aus Thüringen?


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2009)

Hab auch eine gewonnen 

Werde wahrscheinlich Samstag da aufkreuzen


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2009)

So wies ausschaut, kommen ja alle am Samstag bei mir wird es eher der Freitag, weil ich und mein Vater da frei haben. Samstag, mal schauen


----------



## Zeph4r (23. Februar 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Bochum, sind nur 10-15 AutoMin entfernt.
> 
> Man kann ja ein PCGH-Treffen organisieren


Also Könnte man ja mal machen
Aber im moment geht es darum das ich noch einen Platz Freihab 
Sollte noch interesse Bestehen Samstag zu Cebit zu Fahren bitte Melden!


----------



## azzaka (23. Februar 2009)

ich danke der ganze Reaktion


----------



## der_flamur (23. Februar 2009)

naja von Uelzen bis nach Hannover kommt man schön mit dem Zug hin danke PCGH


----------



## grafagoggel (24. Februar 2009)

verdammte *******. Ich hab gleich zweimal gewonnen  einmal beim Gewinnspiel mit Coolermaster und einmal hier von ASUS. Hoffe das man mir jetzt nicht eine abknüpft. MAl schauen wen ich mitnehme.

MAn ihr roggt.


----------



## Mojo (25. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Karte. Freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (25. Februar 2009)

Jeah ich habe heute endlich auch mal was gewonnen und fahre nun zur Cebit Danke!!


----------



## K4R4cH0w (27. Februar 2009)

Ich hatt heut auch was lustiges: Postkasten -> Brief gefunden -> Compucase Europe Gmbh -> ??? ->aufgemacht -> Jubel-jubel-freu-freu-song gesungen -> Ich fahr zur Cebit!!!


----------



## Zeph4r (27. Februar 2009)

Zeph4r schrieb:


> Also Könnte man ja mal machen
> Aber im moment geht es darum das ich noch einen Platz Freihab
> Sollte noch interesse Bestehen Samstag zu Cebit zu Fahren bitte Melden!


UPdate Wagen nun Voll besetzt


----------



## alleinherrscher (28. Februar 2009)

Ja! Vielen Dank, liebes PCGH- Team! Ich freu mich auch schon voll auf nächste Woche!!!


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Februar 2009)

ICh freu mich riesig und damit die Zeit schneller vorüber geht, mach schön vieles und vorallem gutes für die schule

Album wird donnerstag mit Bildern angefangen zu füllen genau wie ich donnerstag einen Fred zur Cebit eröffne.


----------



## TheDoc (1. März 2009)

würde ich in der nähe wohnen würde sich die anfahrt lohnen, aber ca 500km naja


----------

